# Very sad



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi
Not all of us voted out!! We had planned to move to Spain in the new year now I'm not sure it will be so easy. We are still of the mind to move to Spain but will have to wait for "this mess" to sort itself out so we know what Spain will require for us to move. My hubby is 72 and I am 60 so with luck Spain will not shut the door to us when everything is calmed down. 

Thank you for a great place to quell our fears and answer questions. 

Looking forward to being a Spanish speaking residence in the future.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Im also trying to get to Spain but have things to tie up here first, prices of houses now have become more expensive overnight and it dosnt look like the pound will get stronger again soon 
New approach needed once again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Moyra said:


> Hi
> Not all of us voted out!! We had planned to move to Spain in the new year now I'm not sure it will be so easy. We are still of the mind to move to Spain but will have to wait for "this mess" to sort itself out so we know what Spain will require for us to move. My hubby is 72 and I am 60 so with luck Spain will not shut the door to us when everything is calmed down.
> 
> Thank you for a great place to quell our fears and answer questions.
> ...


I truly don't see the problem. 

You have at least 2 years whilst the UK is still a full member of the EU. It will then take many more years to "sort this mess out" or untangle things as I choose to say.

Anyone wanting to move over within the next two years should be able to just as they have previously. After that, who knows what the situation will be but once here, you won't be told to leave.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I truly don't see the problem.
> 
> You have at least 2 years whilst the UK is still a full member of the EU. It will then take many more years to "sort this mess out" or untangle things as I choose to say.
> 
> Anyone wanting to move over within the next two years should be able to just as they have previously. After that, who knows what the situation will be but once here, you won't be told to leave.


I agree - get here now while the getting is still good!

I guess though, if I were in Moyra's position, I'd be a little worried in case I ended up stranded here & not able to fund my healthcare if Britain stopped doing so

That might happen - it might not

but that's a whole other thread ......http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-brexit-referendum.html


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I truly don't see the problem.
> 
> You have at least 2 years whilst the UK is still a full member of the EU. It will then take many more years to "sort this mess out" or untangle things as I choose to say.
> 
> Anyone wanting to move over within the next two years should be able to just as they have previously. After that, who knows what the situation will be but once here, you won't be told to leave.


Cost quite a bit more now than last week


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dedaneen said:


> Cost quite a bit more now than last week


We have a whole other thread for this discussion but the price (cost) hasn't really altered as the pound is rallying against the Euro. The pound was artificially high just before the referendum due to speculators anyway.

What else has caused the cost to rise?


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> We have a whole other thread for this discussion but the price (cost) hasn't really altered as the pound is rallying against the Euro. The pound was artificially high just before the referendum due to speculators anyway.
> 
> What else has caused the cost to rise?



Dont think the pound will rally in the near future to be honest, its 1000s more expensive than last week. Havnt checked anything else atm getting over the pound bodyblow first


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Frankly I think dismissing these contributors very real and relevant concerns in such an offhand manner does the forum no credit. Because of the Out vote there are serious and genuine concerns, fears and worries 

. Certainly attempting to coverup excuse or deny the damage done to lives by the Brexit vote for whatever reason is not particularly helpful


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The exchange rate is higher now, even after recent events, than it was two or three years ago. It averaged between 1.15 and 1.20 during 2013 and 2014. We all survived.

If I was in your position, provided I had a bit of a financial cushion and enough to pay privately for healthcare if necessary, I wouldn't hesitate to move.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The exchange rate is higher now, even after recent events, than it was two or three years ago. It averaged between 1.15 and 1.20 during 2013 and 2014. We all survived.
> 
> If I was in your position, provided I had a bit of a financial cushion and enough to pay privately for healthcare if necessary, I wouldn't hesitate to move.


That's the problem, though, isn't it? For someone aged 72 getting private health insurance as a new customer is going to be very, very expensive and will not cover the cost of any medication that will be required, and any pre-xisting conditions will make it even more difficult.

Anybody who moves within the next few months should still be able to get S1 forms, I suppose, but after that I really don't think any of us is in a position to say what might happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Frankly I think dismissing these contributors very real and relevant concerns in such an offhand manner does the forum no credit. Because of the Out vote there are serious and genuine concerns, fears and worries
> 
> . Certainly attempting to coverup excuse or deny the damage done to lives by the Brexit vote for whatever reason is not particularly helpful


Precisely

Hence my caveat


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I think Healthcare is the overriding factor in the decision. It will be the decision in a few years that decide if we stay or throw ourselves on the mercy of the UK dear god I hope not. We are covered under the state system as I work. 8 years until retirement for me. So I am praying that the UK will prefer to cover my costs which will be less than the costs of repatriating me!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Moyra said:


> Hi
> Not all of us voted out!! We had planned to move to Spain in the new year now I'm not sure it will be so easy. We are still of the mind to move to Spain but will have to wait for "this mess" to sort itself out so we know what Spain will require for us to move. My hubby is 72 and I am 60 so with luck Spain will not shut the door to us when everything is calmed down.
> 
> Thank you for a great place to quell our fears and answer questions.
> ...


I understand your uncertainty and in my opinion think you're doing the wise thing expressing doubts and worries now, before you come. If you didn't, and things didn't work out, I'm sure plenty of people would be ready to put you down for not doing your research properly and for moving before things were clear. After all, this is a long term plan, not just a two week holiday so to me it makes sense to know more about any long lasting effects of the present situation.
Having said that, don't be sad yet! Wait and see how things like healthcare and exchange rates pan out. 
People who are already here sometimes forget how daunting a move abroad can be. I think Spain is better off with the UK and the UK is better with Spain so I don't anticipate a divorce, but you never know.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved the posts which were discussing the Brexit per se to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/472330-what-happens-british-expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-brexit-referendum-602.html#post10498754


Please don't let's turn every thread into a Brexit discussion.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks as though the Junta de Andalucía will be taking steps to minimise the effect of the 'Leave' vote in order not to lose the huge contribution to its coffers by the British:

La Junta de AndalucÃ­a crearÃ¡ un grupo de trabajo para minimizar los efectos del Brexit . SUR.es


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent another chance to use my 7% fluency award.

Now let me see...... Something about lighthouses not making great places to store avocados??????


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

There will probably be a translation in Sur in English.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Excellent another chance to use my 7% fluency award.
> 
> Now let me see...... Something about lighthouses not making great places to store avocados??????



Which browser are you using, Chrome translates it with a right click?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Excellent another chance to use my 7% fluency award.
> 
> Now let me see...... Something about lighthouses not making great places to store avocados??????



Now that is very strange, Rabbitcat, you was 8% fluent the other day :confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Campesina said:


> It looks as though the Junta de Andalucía will be taking steps to minimise the effect of the 'Leave' vote in order not to lose the huge contribution to its coffers by the British:
> 
> La Junta de AndalucÃ*a crearÃ¡ un grupo de trabajo para minimizar los efectos del Brexit . SUR.es


Important to note though that they aren't talking just about the contribution made by the 80,000 Brits who live in Andalucia. I think a lot of "expats" think we keep the economy going, but we only constitute 12.9% of foreign residents. 

A much bigger impact will come from any reduction in tourism due to the falling value of the pound and uncertainty over the future of the EHIC. More Brits visit Andalucia than any other nationality. 

Then there is the potential loss of exports (Britain is the fifth biggest market for Andalucian produce).

The UK is apparently the biggest foreign investor in the region - interesting, I didn't know that.

Last but not least there is the future of nearly 9,000 Andalucians working in the UK. I am constantly being stopped in the street by anxious mothers! All I can do is reassure them that nothing will change for at least two years.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Now that is very strange, Rabbitcat, you was 8% fluent the other day :confused2:


Yeah haven't mastered Spanish numbers yet at all but it's def 7%!


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

I want to thank you all for the time you have taken to answer my original post. From what has been written here there are two things that are important 1) medical 2) exchange rate. 

There is not much I can do about the exchange rate but we can look around for medical cover neither of us are on medication but of course that can change in time. So although hubby is 72 he is a healthy 72. 

Once again thank you

Hope to see you all in Spain (well maybe some of you). 

Moyra


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Moyra said:


> I want to thank you all for the time you have taken to answer my original post. From what has been written here there are two things that are important 1) medical 2) exchange rate.
> 
> There is not much I can do about the exchange rate but we can look around for medical cover neither of us are on medication but of course that can change in time. So although hubby is 72 he is a healthy 72.
> 
> ...


Good luck with whatever you do, dont forget to keep us posted


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Moyra, you have got your name in the papers. The Guardian have quoted you in this article about the effect of the fall in exchange rates on Britons living abroad:-


https://www.theguardian.com/money/2...ritish-pensioners-living-overseas-brexit-vote


----------



## therese1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Moyra said:


> I want to thank you all for the time you have taken to answer my original post. From what has been written here there are two things that are important 1) medical 2) exchange rate.
> 
> There is not much I can do about the exchange rate but we can look around for medical cover neither of us are on medication but of course that can change in time. So although hubby is 72 he is a healthy 72.
> 
> ...


Moyra good luck with your plans. Moving is a gamble anyway, and brexit unfortunately has made it a bigger gamble. But as you say your husband is healthy. I've been contemplating a permanent move for ages and ages, and I've visited various parts of Spain, Italy, France and Portugal. What I have noticed and been told is that folk benefit from milder winters, get out more, and eat more healthily. (I suspect they may drink more alcohol - I do when I'm there.) Pretty much everyone is going to have a financial downturn on the back of this fiasco, but you can't put a price on health and living contentedly can you.
Anyways you can cover yourself by buying in an area where buying and selling is steady and if you needed to you could sell up. I've a funny feeling you'll make the move and make it work for you. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow in the Guardian .......

Not there yet but we start Spanish Lessons in September. We will get there I do hope in 2017. I have lived in a few places East Africa, Canada, South Africa. I was so taken with Spain on visits (I know, I know living in a country is not the same as visits/holidays). But with that said the "hardship" of settling will always be looked back on as a learning curve. NOTHING is insurmountable if you put your mind to it. I want to thank each and every one of you for your questions and the answers. Maureen thank you for your "blog" here, I am so jealous that you are already there! I am so very sorry about Tom. 

Once again thank you one and all

Moyra


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm 58 and my OH is 55 we're now both retired and have been planning our move for a few years now. We had booked another house hunting holiday starting a few days after the vote and just a couple of weeks after my retirement which was June 10th. I was deeply disappointed by the outcome but had a sneaking suspicion it would happen. Anyway we still went ahead with the trip and determined not to let the result stop our plans we have went ahead and bought a house which the sale is going through now. We will be going over in a few weeks to complete the purchase. In my few nobody knows what is around the corner, Brexit or no Brexit. Life is a gamble, why not make it an enjoyable one instead of wondering , what if.


----------



## lesfonts (Sep 3, 2016)

Don´t worry, the Spanish town halls need the English money. The local business people I speak with daily all talk about the importance of British expats to the local economy.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Moyra said:


> Wow in the Guardian .......
> 
> Not there yet but we start Spanish Lessons in September. We will get there I do hope in 2017. I have lived in a few places East Africa, Canada, South Africa. I was so taken with Spain on visits (I know, I know living in a country is not the same as visits/holidays). But with that said the "hardship" of settling will always be looked back on as a learning curve. NOTHING is insurmountable if you put your mind to it. I want to thank each and every one of you for your questions and the answers. Maureen thank you for your "blog" here, I am so jealous that you are already there! I am so very sorry about Tom.
> 
> ...


Thank you , I have just tried to share our experience, lifs is too short to say , what if ! , if things change they change and you deal with it , thank you for you kind comment about my beloved Tom , I have a foster Galga here at the moment from my village rescue so thats is helping Tom's buddy Bella with a bit of company , good luck with your move , we too have moved around a bit and I guess if you have left home more than once any move is easier ;-)


----------

